# Where to buys bees



## ct01r (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello all! I'm lloking to start bee keeping next year, and have a few questions:
1. Should I try to buy bees as locally as possible to match my climate, or am I over thinking this? In other words, if I buy from a guy in the deep south, will the bees suvive a Pennsylvania winter?

2. Does it matter when I buy, or is that all determined by reputable dealers? (Who won't sell too early in the spring, too late in the fall, etc.)

3. I was thinking of starting with 2 hives, just so I'm not overwhelmed; any suggestions would be appreciated.

4. Finally, I wanted to thank alleyyooper for the all the tips he's given, especially the pictures for making hives. I may try that later, I'll start out by buying them. Curt


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Bee culture Magazine is supposed to be sold in Wal Mart stores now. Pick up a copy and they have a lot of company's that sell packages.
Best time to buy is very early in the spring like January and February some places as late as March will still have some packages left.

Many bee equipment supply companies also sell packages, Like Kelleys, Dadant and Mann Lake. but order early there also.

Yes the bees from the deep south can live thru a northern winter. Bees other than the queen only live about 6 weeks in the summer so a spring bought package of bees will only have the queen left going into winter from the spring package. 

I still like local bees which are sold in Nucs which I firmly believe gives you a jump start of several weeks over a package of bees.
Good bet to find a local nuc for sale is to Join a club.

Most seniority bee keepers recommend no less than two colonies to start. That way you can compare the hives to each other. Add frames of brood from a strong hive to a weaker hive.

Thank you for the thanks

 Al


----------



## ct01r (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks, Al! When you talk about locals bees that are sold in Nucs: what or who is Nucs? Sorry, I could figure out almost all the other terms in various posts, but that one got me! Curt


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A nuc is short for nucleus of bees. A box with 4 to 5 frames of brood bees and a queen. 

 Al


----------



## ct01r (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks again! Curt


----------

